# CTEK Battery Sense app not connecting.



## groyne (Oct 29, 2020)

I've had the CTEK battery to battery charger in the van for 3 years now, with no problems. I decided to add the battery sense module to keep an eye on my now 3 year old battery, the phone lists the sensor in the Bluetooth settings, but the app just won't connect.
Anyone else had this problem, and if so, did they manage to fix it?


----------



## Admin (Oct 29, 2020)

Is this a Victron battery sense?
If so it needs to be connected to smart network like a victron MPPT controller.


----------



## groyne (Oct 29, 2020)

No it's the Ctek battery sense.  It's a standalone module that uses an app on a smartphone via Bluetooth to check battery condition. The phone sees the battery sense module, but the app won't connect to it. I've uninstalled/installed the app and module several times and made sure it's the correct ID entered, but still no joy.


----------



## groyne (Oct 30, 2020)

Got it sorted, the app finally worked on the 4th phone I tried, an old Samsung Galaxy S6.

What a palava.


----------

